# Anyone Ever "Rebend" A Bent Front Fork?....



## HARPO

A friend of mine gave me his black 1961 Columbia middleweight bicycle that we rode together as kids. Tank, rear rack, chrome fenders, headlight, etc. It's all there (and the dealer used his name tag to cover up the model name on the seat tube@#$%!) and in beautiful condition. The paint polished up to a nice high gloss and all the chrome on the wheels and elswhere came out beautiful.

The only issue is that the front fork is bent back. (He has no clue as to when it happened all those years ago, but the bike has been in his parents basement its entire life). I'd like to straighten it out the best I can, but I'm afraid to snap it in half. None of the bike shops near me want to mess with it.

Any ideas anyone? Worse case, I'll just leave it alone as it's just part of my "Museum".

Thanks!
fred


----------



## kz1000

The right tool will Fix it in minutes.


----------



## serg

Thank you, kz1000! I have never seen such a tool. To me it is useful


----------



## bairdco

here's a "try at your own risk" method i've used on junky bikes.

spin the bars so the wheel and fork are facing backwards, then run into a wall a coupla times.

this is by no means a professional method and was mostly done on smash-up derby huffys so i could still ride the bike after one too many ghostrides.


----------



## HARPO

kz1000 said:


> The right tool will Fix it in minutes.




Thanks, KZ1000. I'll give that a try with the tools I have! And BTW, that's the Columbia I have (at least it's the same tank). How ironic is this!!


----------



## HARPO

bairdco said:


> here's a "try at your own risk" method i've used on junky bikes.
> 
> spin the bars so the wheel and fork are facing backwards, then run into a wall a coupla times.
> 
> this is by no means a professional method and was mostly done on smash-up derby huffys so i could still ride the bike after one too many ghostrides.




I was also thinking about taking the fork off and placing it on the ground on towels. Then, placing towels on it, standing on it and lightly jumping up and down on it a few times until it looked straight.


----------



## bairdco

it really depends on the amount of damage (and how the bike's gonna be used afterwards.) if it's a slight bend, smashing it into a wall probably will do the trick. if it's buckled, cracked, or really tweaked, better off just replacing it.

i know there's people out there cringing when they think about the consequences of ramming a bike into a wall, but it doesn't seem to me to be much different than applying a 2 ton jack to it...


----------



## chucksoldbikes

u   can take the  fork out  and heat it with a  torch  and  bend it  back  real easy   but  take  your time


----------



## scrubbinrims

I have wondered if a rebar bender (for concrete forming) would work...sounds to me like a better proposition than running into a wall.
There is enough clearance for a headtube and some good leverage with this $20 tool (no health insurance required).


----------



## HARPO

The fork is in beautiful shape paint-wise, so heating it isn't an option. I'll try something that will do the least possible damage.... to me or the fork!


----------



## Andrew Gorman

This Park tool:
http://www.parktool.com/product/frame-and-fork-straightener
does a good job.  It takes some effort to bend the fork legs, but I wouldn't want to ride a fork that was easy to bend back!  I'd really worry if there was any cracking or buckling/bulging on the tubing, but ballooners are not made of Reynolds 521.  The Gas pipe used  is pretty forgiving.  Remember that if the fork fails, you ARE going to have a spectacular wipe-out.


----------



## fordsnake

> u can take the fork out and heat it with a torch




Don't heat the fork apply the heat to the neck tube! I'm in alignment with chucksoldbikes. I’ve used this heat technique several times with great success.  

Remove your fork from the bike and take it to any hardware store. Look for the black steel round pipe in the plumbing dept., be sure it snuggly fits in the inside of the neck of the fork, length wise you’ll need approx 16". If you don’t already have a propane torch it’s a good time to pick one up for this project. Once home, install the collar nut on the fork, this will prevent the threads from stretching. Now apply heat to the area of the bend. Once the neck is red hot (think of the Blacksmith era), stick the steel pipe down the fork neck and start persuading the pipe down the shaft with a hammer. Avoid hitting the neck with the hammer at all times! Keep working the steel pipe down, manipulating the shaft fork until it straightens to your accord. Often times the pipe will get wedge inside the neck, simply grasp the fork legs and bang the protruding steel pipe against the ground. This will loosen the pipe to fall out. WARNING: do not touch any HOT metal with your bare hands (I always have a vice grips and gloves nearby).


----------



## HARPO

Andrew Gorman said:


> This Park tool:
> http://www.parktool.com/product/frame-and-fork-straightener
> does a good job.  It takes some effort to bend the fork legs, but I wouldn't want to ride a fork that was easy to bend back!  I'd really worry if there was any cracking or buckling/bulging on the tubing, but ballooners are not made of Reynolds 521.  The Gas pipe used  is pretty forgiving.  Remember that if the fork fails, you ARE going to have a spectacular wipe-out.




That tool looks pretty cool. I have a couple of bikes I could use this on. Any idea as to the price? I can't seem to find it.....


----------



## serg

HARPO said:


> That tool looks pretty cool. I have a couple of bikes I could use this on. Any idea as to the price? I can't seem to find it.....




http://cgi.ebay.com/Parktool-FFS-2-Frame-and-Fork-Straightener-Tool-/390290665234?pt=AU_Sport_Cycling_Accessories&hash=item5adf22ef12

 $180


----------



## Andrew Gorman

That's Australian dollars.  In the US new is 60.00-80.00 US brand spankin' new-
http://www.google.com/search?q=park...04&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=a40f3cd63ecc4954
I got mine for 20.00 on eBay.  Again, inspect the straightened fork VERY well before riding the bike.


----------



## Bikephreak

*Straightening Forks*

The first step is to remove the fork & remove the crown race (if possible). EXAMINE the fork for the extent of the damage! I have worked in a couple of frame shops, fabing frames in one, & designing custom road frames in another. I would STRONGLY recommend taking the fork to a professional frame builder. THere are tools for measuring rake & alining fork blades, & fork tips. I would not suggest running it into a wall, bashing it on a tree, or other violent & uncontrolled methods. You must determine WHERE it is bent. Remember that being mild steel, it will bend fairly easily, and that the material has already been work hardened. The steel will be brittle and can fracture quite easily bending it back. I have found that on a majority of forks with damage like yours, they have a bent steerer tube. This needs to be straightened up FIRST. Then, and only then, you can approach the fork blades. There are hand tools for cold setting fork blades/rake. They must be used with caution as you can easily damage the fork further. This is relatively easy to do, with the right tools. You should also examine the frame closely for damage. Often, the top & down tubes will have a little buckle on the underside of the tubes. If you feel any deformation there, I would suggest making it a "Display Only" bike. If the fork has any cracks, find a replacement. It is NOT worth the risk. I believe such repairs are not too difficult to attempt, with the right tools (which cost much more than paying a frame builder). I hope this is of some use...


----------



## HARPO

Thanks to ALL for their help! I now have to figure which route to go!!!!


----------



## Rusty Bikes

I have done a trick almost like this but take the front wheel off and bolt in a piece of 5/16 threaded rod with 4 nuts, one against each side of the fork blades like an axle would do.
Then insert a piece of 2 by 4 about 6 feet long from the axle across the front of the head tube.
You may have to shave off a little from the 2X4 where the forks get narrower to avoid it getting wedged in?
Now with a friend you can use the 2X4 as a big pry bar by pulling it back toward the seat.
No heat is required but the front fender will have to be taken off, also make sure there are no knots in the lumber.


----------



## serg

Need a vise and effort. Careful with the original paint. Eyes fear-hands do. Good luck


----------



## crazychevelleman

bairdco said:


> here's a "try at your own risk" method i've used on junky bikes.
> 
> spin the bars so the wheel and fork are facing backwards, then run into a wall a coupla times.
> 
> this is by no means a professional method and was mostly done on smash-up derby huffys so i could still ride the bike after one too many ghostrides.





Hehe! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtRD4pMm0gw


----------



## 37fleetwood

Here's a better link for finding the park tool here in the states.
http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=tbJGT47LA4X9iQKuuI3bDQ&ved=0CFYQ8wIwAA

I have several budget methods of fork straightening, but the best is this.
I have a broken frame that I attach the fork to, I clamp the fork in a vice (careful with paint) and use the broken frame as a lever to push and pull on the fork. this works really well as you can adjust the direction you are bending so easily by moving the frame around.
another good way on a fork that is on a bike and you don't want to take it apart. buy a cheap ratcheting tie down and hook one end on one side of the crank arm. thread the other end around the frond hub and back to the other side of the crank arm. start ratcheting slowly and carefully. be careful not to pull so hard you bend the crank or damage the wheel.


----------



## serg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q7LmVSgIPk&feature=related


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Lots of old bike shops have that tool or one that works similarly.  With the jack you can get it very near perfect.  I took a bent fork to my local shop for straightening and cannot tell it was ever bent.


----------



## jackomeano

*Rebend*

Great job!


----------

